# National ammo shortage



## bigz1983 (Mar 12, 2017)

I'm from Michigan and all the ammo is sold out at most stores. 
The only stores that have any ammo at all are shops that put a 1 box of ammo per day limit. 
Even common hunting rifle ammo like 30-06 and 30-30 is sold out.
What's the ammo supply like where you all are from?

I heard it could 1-2 years for ammo stocks to come back.
But with Biden as president and the House/Senate democrat controlled I think it could be longer.
I kinda think common hunting rifle ammo like 30-06 and 30-30 will come back in stock faster than pistol and AR15 ammo.
What's your thoughts on that? 

I have had a black powder muzzle loader for a few years and I have decided to get good with it.
I can still get powder, primers and sabots for it.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

There's plenty around here........ if you want to mortgage your house for a box of it.


----------



## Elvis (Jun 22, 2018)

As was discussed in a thread a few weeks ago the ammo shortage is nation wide and has extended to primers for reloading. You can try gunbroker.com but be prepared to pay 3 x 4 times as much as you would have paid a year ago. @bigz1983


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Just came back from Farm Systems and scored a couple boxes of .300 BLK. 24 bucks a box.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Two days ago I got a box of 25, 12 gage 00 buck for $31 including tax.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Stand by it won't be long you will not be allowed to buy it or the firearms.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Chiefster23 said:


> Two days ago I got a box of 25, 12 gage 00 buck for $31 including tax.


Ouch! Been a while since I've bought any shells of any type, but DANG!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Bit the bullet (HA!) on 500 rounds .308 WIN Steel Case TulAmmmo a few weeks ago. Other than that, pretty slim


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

No ammo around here at all except for some obscure calibers that never sell anyways.

Wally World has none, has not sold guns since 1993 either.

I still get calls from dealers for ammo, none going out the door here.

I only go to one other place that sold ammo, sold, they have none either.

None of the dealers who come here have any, when they do get some it is only for sale with a gun.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

Bought the last 2 boxes of 30-06 on the shelf when I saw them a few weeks ago.. $18/box. 38sp +p can still be found.. State online site has bunch of 223 and 308 for sale at high prices... 6.5 creedmor is what everyone is looking for I guess.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Smitty901 said:


> Stand by it won't be long you will not be allowed to buy it or the firearms.


Yes you will.

1. Submit to a psych eval.
2. Pay for test.
3. Wait for results.
4. Pay for permit to purchase a box of ammo.
5. Wait for permit.
6. Pay $200 fee to make the ammo 'safe' to purchase.
7. Wait for results of fee payment.
8. Go buy that box of ammo.
9. Register purchase of ammo at FFL.
10. Fill out paperwork required, asking for make, model and SN of firearm(s) ammo is intended for, and what your purpose of purchasing it is.
11. Wait for BATFE to show up at your door to knock it down and take all your guns they now know you have because you didn't cross a t or dot an i on one form.
12. Spend your end of days behind bars.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Bit the bullet (HA!) on 500 rounds .308 WIN Steel Case TulAmmmo a few weeks ago. Other than that, pretty slim


Biden has already promised to issue an EO in his first 100 days banning import of firearms OR ammo.
This country is going to be in for a shock when 50% or more of our ammo is no longer available.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Biden has already promised to issue an EO in his first 100 days banning import of firearms OR ammo.
> This country is going to be in for a shock when 50% or more of our ammo is no longer available.


Me glad, me got!

For you scoffers, not all of it is for me, but for the group of five others and myself.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

What shortage? LOL 

I’m fully stocked and also make my own. It may actually be “currency” in the future. 

The only thing I was short on was 30-30 for my bday present but that has mostly been rectified (at $1.50/rd.. ouch). 

As they say.. high and deep when ammo’s cheap.. I took that to heart many years ago. 

And yes, Biden threatened to ban import of ammo and guns. So did Obama. 

I doubt he will do that but instead raise taxes through the roof on ammo and guns, domestic or imported.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Learned my lesson after Sandy Hook. Got all need now. Good luck to those that don't.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Biden has already promised to issue an EO in his first 100 days banning import of firearms OR ammo.
> This country is going to be in for a shock when 50% or more of our ammo is no longer available.


90% of it isn't available now before the ban....


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

It's not a shortage when demand quadruples in 2 months. More like a sheep over population explosion and panic. 

My bet is nearly all of the ammo sold in the last few months will never be used. It will rot in the basement do to improper storage or lost in the yard buried, what a waste.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

If biden bans everything, will ammo go underground like street drugs?


----------



## rswink (Mar 23, 2019)

paraquack said:


> If biden bans everything, will ammo go underground like street drugs?


Psst, got any two two lima romeo

Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigfoot63 (Aug 11, 2016)

no but I can get some two two sierra... I know it is not as potent but ... haha


----------



## bigz1983 (Mar 12, 2017)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Biden has already promised to issue an EO in his first 100 days banning import of firearms OR ammo.
> This country is going to be in for a shock when 50% or more of our ammo is no longer available.


Dam so 7.62x39, 7.62Nagant and 5.45x39 will be really hard to get unless American manufactures start producing more of it?


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

bigz1983 said:


> Dam so 7.62x39, 7.62Nagant and 5.45x39 will be really hard to get unless American manufactures start producing more of it?


Not only that, but a lot of common calibers are made by overseas firms.
Norma for the best hunting ammo made, Privi Partisan (PPU, Czech), Sellier and Bellot (EXCELLENT maker of a wide variety of cartridges), Wolf, Brown Bear, Silver Bear, Tula, Magtech (Brazil), Armscor (Phillipines), Augila (Mexico), Fiocchi (Italy), Lapua (Finland), Sig-Sauer (Germany), and more that I've no doubt forgotten.

I've got ammo made by everyone of those companies in my stock.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Piratesailor said:


> What shortage? LOL
> 
> I'm fully stocked and also make my own. It may actually be "currency" in the future.
> 
> ...


Let's not forget it was Biden who brokered the 1994 "Assult Weapons" Ban. I think they are going to come after the guns hard.


----------



## Captjim_NM (Oct 31, 2020)

Just watching all this mess unfold. Did you not learn anything with Obama. They don't need gun control, just ammo control. If you read Biden's platform ammo records will be the law, along with ammo quotas. Biden will shut down through 30% tax all US arms manufacturers. The democrats plan to erase hunting and shooting sports from our heritage.


----------



## Elvis (Jun 22, 2018)

SOCOM42 said:


> Me glad, me got!
> .


And I wish I had. I'm fine on defensive ammo but I like pistol target practice on a regular basis so I require a require target ammo supply.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

GOAL is the Gun Owners Action League of Massachusetts. It is one of the NRA affiliated organizations. They do lobbying for us on Beacon Hill and have some training classes.

This article describes the situation the communist state of Massachusetts 

===================
They Are Not Coming to Take Your Guns – It May be Worse Than That

Jim Wallace

How many times have Second Amendment civil rights proponents heard that over the years? One of the biggest fears of lawful gun owners is that they will have their property taken from, and they will be defenseless. Will it happen? Maybe that is not their plan at all, and that should be the most concerning thing! Why, you ask?

Over the last decade or so we have quietly witnessed what I truly believe to be a new strategy. Imagine the physical optics and the cost to force lawful citizens to line up and turn in their guns. It would be an enormous task and the fallout could be disastrous. A much more insidious plan is what Massachusetts has already begun to do.

In 2016, the Massachusetts Attorney General singlehandedly reinterpreted nearly two decades of established law. Literally overnight, she changed the so-called assault weapons laws to suit her own political purposes. The result was a complete ban on an untold number of firearms. At first people thought that the AG had grandfathered all previous transfers and ownership. GOAL had to inform them that they were incorrect. There was no grandfathering, the AG just chose not to prosecute at that time. That is when we coined the phrase, “Felons in Waiting”.

What had actually transpired is that anyone who had transferred/possessed one of the unknown guns since the 1998 law passed was now a Felon in Waiting. I actually ran into a few folks at a service station where I get my oil changed after the AG action. They were very concerned and asked if they should get rid of any guns that might fall under the new ruling. They were a little shocked when I told them it didn’t matter. That is because in the AG’s eyes they had already committed the crime. So even if they got rid of them, they were still Felons in Waiting.

In a similar fashion, bump stock devices were banned, but no one came around looking for them. The legislature simply made them illegal. So, anyone who still has one is now a Felon in Waiting.

What if the plan is not to go around confiscating our guns, but rather to turn a huge sector of our society into Felons in Waiting? Why is that so bad, or good for them, you might ask. Simple, what better way to silence and intimidate your political enemies by holding a felony charge over their heads. The prosecution of it would mean imprisonment and the loss of all of their civil rights, not just the Second Amendment. This strategy costs virtually nothing, they don’t have the optics of confiscation, and they can carefully select who they enforce it against to make an example.

Imagine a nation with a hundred million or more carrying over their heads the label of Felon in Waiting? So maybe they really aren’t coming to physically take our guns, but our liberty as a whole.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

bigz1983 said:


> I'm from Michigan and all the ammo is sold out at most stores.
> The only stores that have any ammo at all are shops that put a 1 box of ammo per day limit.
> Even common hunting rifle ammo like 30-06 and 30-30 is sold out.
> What's the ammo supply like where you all are from?
> ...


I been preaching for years target practice is wasteful.


----------



## 65mustang (Apr 4, 2020)

Back Pack Hack said:


> There's plenty around here........ if you want to mortgage your house for a box of it.


I asked about large rifle primers at a local gunshop. He said yes I have some, what do you need? The primers were $80.00 per 1,000. What are you going to do? He had them. Nobody else did, I went to several LGSs and Sportsman's and hit the pawn shops. Nothing, zilch, Nada.


----------



## 65mustang (Apr 4, 2020)

Elvis said:


> As was discussed in a thread a few weeks ago the ammo shortage is nation wide and has extended to primers for reloading. You can try gunbroker.com but be prepared to pay 3 x 4 times as much as you would have paid a year ago. @bigz1983


How much are they going for? Say 1,000 small rifle primers? Edited to add. I just looked on Gunbreaker....the same box of 1,000 primers that the dealer wanted $80.00 for is bid up to $355.00 with a day and a half to go.
500 primers (LR) are bid to $230.00. Dammit....I guess the $80.00 is a bargain.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

The Land of The Free...?


----------



## bigz1983 (Mar 12, 2017)

Well I'm going to be a expert with my 50 cal muzzle loader by this fall..lol


----------



## bigz1983 (Mar 12, 2017)

bigwheel said:


> I been preaching for years target practice is wasteful.


I know man I haven't target practiced since this whole Covid thing started.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

just remember the silver lining.
When Bill Clinton's congress got the original assault weapons ban passed in 1992, in the 1994 election the Democrats were defeated in a bloodbath.
Giving us Newt Gingrich and both houses of congress.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> just remember the silver lining.
> When Bill Clinton's congress got the original assault weapons ban passed in 1992, in the 1994 election the Democrats were defeated in a bloodbath.
> Giving us Newt Gingrich and both houses of congress.


True enough. But in my mind, the Republican Party is dead. Many have shown their true colors and we are in the position we are now because they were more interested in their careers and comprise than doing what was right.

Yes, the RINO's may take back the house and even the senate in 22 but the damage will have been done. And personally, since they know how to cheat and ballot harvest, I'm skeptical of any RINO recovery.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Well... if primers are that high, I better put them all in the safe.. I’m sitting on a gold mind. LOL

I reload... so as with ammo.. I stocked it high and deep when the price was cheap.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

65mustang said:


> How much are they going for? Say 1,000 small rifle primers? Edited to add. I just looked on Gunbreaker....the same box of 1,000 primers that the dealer wanted $80.00 for is bid up to $355.00 with a day and a half to go.
> 500 primers (LR) are bid to $230.00. Dammit....I guess the $80.00 is a bargain.


Ok.. so I kinda had a hard time believing those prices. So I check... HOLY COW. And they get the prices it seems. I shouldn't be, but I'm simply amazed.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Some just buy online and deal with shipping costs, unless a member of the store selling. Sometimes equates to free shipping no matter how many boxes.
Sportsmans store had ammo on the shelf 2 days ago here in North Charleston.
I think since Biden is going to be in, people arent out trying to buy anymore, j/k


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Piratesailor said:


> True enough. But in my mind, the Republican Party is dead. Many have shown their true colors and we are in the position we are now because they were more interested in their careers and comprise than doing what was right.
> 
> Yes, the RINO's may take back the house and even the senate in 22 but the damage will have been done. And personally, since they know how to cheat and ballot harvest, I'm skeptical of any RINO recovery.


The (R)'s are the only alternative to the communists.
Would I like to see a viable 3rd party that could actually win? You bet!
But that will never happen.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

True enough. But I’m of the belief, especially recently, that they aren’t much better than the D. I’ve always thought they were just differ t sides of the same coin. 

And yeah a viable third party doesn’t exist... maybe in the future.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

rice paddy daddy said:


> The (R)'s are the only alternative to the communists.
> Would I like to see a viable 3rd party that could actually win? You bet!
> But that will never happen.


The (R)'a are part of the communist party now.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

I think the Republican party needs to be taken over by others, like minded to Trump etc. If we try to get a 3rd party in, what will it do? Ross Perot did it, and we lost an election due to many voting for him..
Trump has the pull to do it, but why not just take over the failing weak Republican party, and vote everyone out that is there now, like the Grahams etc.


----------



## 65mustang (Apr 4, 2020)

Slippy said:


> The Land of The Free...?


And the home of the fleeced.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Steve40th said:


> I think the Republican party needs to be taken over by others, like minded to Trump etc. If we try to get a 3rd party in, what will it do? Ross Perot did it, and we lost an election due to many voting for him..
> Trump has the pull to do it, but why not just take over the failing weak Republican party, and vote everyone out that is there now, like the Grahams etc.


You can't vote them out anymore. Voting doesn't matter, only counting matters.


----------



## 65mustang (Apr 4, 2020)

rice paddy daddy said:


> The (R)'s are the only alternative to the communists.
> Would I like to see a viable 3rd party that could actually win? You bet!
> But that will never happen.


Can we clone Rodd Perot?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Walked into a small independent gun store today and saw they had some .17 HMR 50 round (small plastic box)1 box limit. I tell them I'll take 1 box and whip out a $20. Cashier rings it up and says $51.79!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Had to pass on that one.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Walked into a small independent gun store today and saw they had some .17 HMR 50 round (small plastic box)1 box limit. I tell them I'll take 1 box and whip out a $20. Cashier rings it up and says $51.79!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Had to pass on that one.


It is insane!

Dealers are still calling for my ammo, they don't understand NO.

They seem to think I am holding out for more money, I just will not sell.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Well.. I think I’ll go to the range and burn through some of my stock.... anyone want to join? :vs_lol:


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

65mustang said:


> Can we clone Rodd Perot?


Do you mean H. Ross Perot???

The man was an American patriot!


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

SOCOM42 said:


> Do you mean H. Ross Perot???
> 
> The man was an American patriot!


And gave use this.....


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

RedLion said:


> And gave use this.....
> View attachment 111089


Are they pointing at people that are/were going to be Arkancided.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Steve40th said:


> Are they pointing at people that are/were going to be Arkancided.


Maybe, but I think they are bragging about the hundreds of millions that they are getting/got from U.S. citizens from their criminal enterprises. Kind of a frock you?


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

RedLion said:


> And gave use this.....
> View attachment 111089


No, the idiots who vote gave them to us.

The believed the bullshit that he was going to start a war if elected.

They used the same scare tactics that they used on Barry Goldwater.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

SOCOM42 said:


> No, the idiots who vote gave them to us.
> 
> The believed the bullshit that he was going to start a war if elected.
> 
> They used the same scare tactics that they used on Barry Goldwater.


If perot had not run, Bush 1 would have easily won. With that said, Bush 1 was a pile of crap. Perot could have made a decent POTUS i guess.


----------



## Nick (Nov 21, 2020)

Got rid of some 7.62×39 yesterday. 700 round spam can. I told them to make me an offer they thought was fair. $900 was the offer. I took it because I'm more than stocked on what I need and the $ will be used for other supplies that I do need. As ridiculous as that price may seem check GunBroker in a couple months and I'll bet that same can of ammo will be selling for around $1,400+. I did throw in some bulk .22lr also.


----------



## 65mustang (Apr 4, 2020)

SOCOM42 said:


> Do you mean H. Ross Perot???
> 
> The man was an American patriot!


Fat fingers again.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

SOCOM42 said:


> It is insane!
> 
> Dealers are still calling for my ammo, they don't understand NO.
> 
> They seem to think I am holding out for more money, I just will not sell.


No upside to selling it. Who knows how long and dry it may be in the future? If there's none available at any price? I always bought when it was plentiful and on sale... I'm sure you did too. Used to buy 400 round cans of Federal 5.56 all day any day for $169 (and anything I bought in a can just got stored). Last price I saw was $525... yikes. And none in stock of course.

:armata_PDT_36:


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

bigwheel said:


> I been preaching for years target practice is wasteful.


And fun!


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

When I was buying it when it was real cheap, I use to send my truck and an employee to pick up 10-20 K a trip.

We went directly to the wholesaler to get it, there was no rush to have it in hand, just part of business.

Some trips were to St. Albans VT., Metro Boston, Atlanta Ga., What and where, were pick up factors for quantities.

Even got from quite a bit from a wholesaler 35 miles away from me, until he was busted for importing FA AK's.

Those imports were in the hundreds, and were one of the factors in blocking guns and ammo from chinkland

They only found about 40% of them that were over the counter sales.

No I never saw any of them, but saw the crates.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Nick said:


> Got rid of some 7.62×39 yesterday. 700 round spam can. I told them to make me an offer they thought was fair. $900 was the offer. I took it because I'm more than stocked on what I need and the $ will be used for other supplies that I do need. As ridiculous as that price may seem check GunBroker in a couple months and I'll bet that same can of ammo will be selling for around $1,400+. I did throw in some bulk .22lr also.


I stopped by a LGS about two weeks ago and they were selling 1k of Tula 7.62x39 for about $415. They had about 10 cases. They were also selling 200 rounds of 5.56 for $159 and had about 10 such in stock as well. I am thinking that maybe I should have bought a case of the Tula. Oh well.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

StratMaster said:


> No upside to selling it. Who knows how long and dry it may be in the future? If there's none available at any price? I always bought when it was plentiful and on sale... I'm sure you did too. Used to buy 400 round cans of Federal 5.56 all day any day for $169 (and anything I bought in a can just got stored). Last price I saw was $525... yikes. And none in stock of course.
> 
> :armata_PDT_36:


I used to buy the 420 round Federal 5.56 cans in M193 for around $115 each from Palmetto State Armory. I should have bought more.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

RedLion said:


> If perot had not run, Bush 1 would have easily won. With that said, Bush 1 was a pile of crap. Perot could have made a decent POTUS i guess.


Bush 1 was a Deep State Globalist. Who knows, he might have advanced the globalist agenda even more than Clinton did. Bill was too concerned about getting his winkie wet to exact full damage.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Annie said:


> And fun!


And necessary. No matter how much we want to pretend to be divine warriors, accurate shooting (especially with a handgun) is a perishable skill.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

stevekozak said:


> And necessary. No matter how much we want to pretend to be divine warriors, accurate shooting (especially with a handgun) is a perishable skill.


I just have one problem with 'accurate shooting'. Every time I go to the range, there some Fudd there that is doing nothing but trying to make quarter-sized groups. That's all find and well, but hardly the only skill one needs to practice. Yeah, I get the idea of zeroing sights in. And I know accuracy counts. But standing perfectly still, with all the time in the world, in a temperature-controlled building, facing nothing but a piece of paper hung off a motor placed at a desired distance...... that's posing zero threat to you........ isn't what I would call practice.

One also needs to practice in all sorts of distances, various stances, outside and inside, multiple targets.... practice drawing.... identifying the GGs from the BGs..... handling misfires and malfunctions.....

And how many actually count their rounds?


----------



## Nick (Nov 21, 2020)

RedLion said:


> Nick said:
> 
> 
> > Got rid of some 7.62×39 yesterday. 700 round spam can. I told them to make me an offer they thought was fair. $900 was the offer. I took it because I'm more than stocked on what I need and the $ will be used for other supplies that I do need. As ridiculous as that price may seem check GunBroker in a couple months and I'll bet that same can of ammo will be selling for around $1,400+. I did throw in some bulk .22lr also.
> ...


Yeah you probably should have bought some if you needed it. The Tula 7.62×39 isn't going for as much because it's steel cased but good brass cased stuff is selling for $1+/round many places. That's still a good price for 1,000 rounds right now though for the Tula. I'd be willing to bet they don't have any left. Same goes for 5.56. One LGS sent me an email that they got in a bunch of .380 ammo. They were selling it $100/50 rounds and I believe sold it all in a couple hours. Glad I don't need any ammo, prices are only going to go up. I just watched a video from Federal and they said they produced and sent out more ammo in 2020 than they have in any other of the 99 years they've been in business. So there's no shortage of ammo being produced. The stuff I sold was to an LGS for resale and a couple people came in right after me and were trying to buy it before we had even finished our transaction. Pretty much guaranteed that it was all sold within 15 mins.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Jeez. At these prices I might sell a case of 762x39. It would literally pay for all of my current stock. I bought it when it was dirt cheap.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

At these prices, retirement is almost an option.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Back Pack Hack said:


> At these prices, retirement is almost an option.


The new "coin of the realm".

I'm thinking new car. LOL


----------



## Nick (Nov 21, 2020)

Piratesailor said:


> Jeez. At these prices I might sell a case of 762x39. It would literally pay for all of my current stock. I bought it when it was dirt cheap.


I'd wait another month or so. Prices are going up by the week right now. I've also noticed that people are getting more $ per round by selling in smaller quantities. So say you got $500 for a single 500 round can, you might only get $750 if you listed 1,000 rounds. Also rimfire is ridiculously high right now. People are paying upwards of 50 cents/round sometimes. And I'm not talking about match grade ammo (that's actually selling for less for some reason) I'm talking about bulk Winchester, Remington, Aguila, CCI, etc.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Haven't some of us been saying invest in copper and lead instead of gold and silver.

Sold a few guns yesterday and made a killing.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

The new currency...


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Piratesailor said:


> What shortage? LOL I'm fully stocked and also make my own. It may actually be "currency" in the future.


I agree. I cast my own bullets, buy powder in limited amounts for storage, and I scrounge for tin, grabbing any tin soldier I encounter. I actually like to sit down on a warm summer day and slowly cast enough bullets for two years...


----------



## bigz1983 (Mar 12, 2017)

I noticed 50 caliber muzzleloader sabots and black powder are still in stock but the 209 primers my muzzleloader runs are hard to find.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

bigz1983 said:


> I noticed 50 caliber muzzleloader sabots and black powder are still in stock but the 209 primers my muzzleloader runs are hard to find.


Sorry, guy. I went down into my gun-room and checked around. I do not have the primers you need. I'll dig around, perhaps my buddies can trade me for something.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

bigz1983 said:


> I noticed 50 caliber muzzleloader sabots and black powder are still in stock but the 209 primers my muzzleloader runs are hard to find.


Midwayusa is showing 209 primers in stock right now.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Chiefster23 said:


> Midwayusa is showing 209 primers in stock right now.


Yep but a limit of one 100 primer sleeve. Not really worth it given that the hazardous material fee and shipping and handling will cost 3 times of the primers at $9 already.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Back Pack Hack said:


> I just have one problem with 'accurate shooting'. Every time I go to the range, there some Fudd there that is doing nothing but trying to make quarter-sized groups. That's all find and well, but hardly the only skill one needs to practice. Yeah, I get the idea of zeroing sights in. And I know accuracy counts. But standing perfectly still, with all the time in the world, in a temperature-controlled building, facing nothing but a piece of paper hung off a motor placed at a desired distance...... that's posing zero threat to you........ isn't what I would call practice.
> 
> One also needs to practice in all sorts of distances, various stances, outside and inside, multiple targets.... practice drawing.... identifying the GGs from the BGs..... handling misfires and malfunctions.....
> 
> And how many actually count their rounds?


Sew U were the guy behind me.

I've been playing with my airsoft G26, fits the holsters and doesn't break the mirror


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Would a 209 shotgun primer work for Pyrodex ?


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Been able to pick up stuff lately but you really have to look. 

Ordered 1500 Speer Gold Dots for the 10mm. 500 Hornady XTP 155 grain for the 10mm, local farm store. 600 once fired 10mm brass at the local shooting range. 1600 primers from LGS. Think it may be a good think looking for less popular stuff. Haven't seen anything in 9mm or 45acp.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Less popular stuff?
Even in good times 32-20, 16 ga, 45 Colt, 44 Special, 45-70, is hard to find.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Son1 picked up 200 rounds 9mm FMJ for .40 cents a round. lain: Not the worst deal I've heard/seen...


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Slippy said:


> Son1 picked up 200 rounds 9mm FMJ for .40 cents a round. lain: Not the worst deal I've heard/seen...


These days, that truly IS cheaper than dirt!


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Knot in my AO. Found 9mm @14.99 a box of 50 before Christmas, it's only 115 grain, so it's up for grabs to my neighbors.

I can't even find 12 gauge card wads I need to load some "hunting loads" with


----------



## jasonv (Oct 4, 2020)

No rifle or ammo around SD at. Guy at Cabelas told me they are not even getting any shipped in to them. They had 13 boxes in the entire store, all unpopular calibers.

Cabelas does have truckloads of shotgun shells. But how many cases of shotgun shells do I need? I did buy a case of 16 gauge for fun but probably won't get any more.

I did just get 1,000 rounds of 7.62 x 39 on the internet at a decent price but I see they are sold out now.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

jasonv said:


> No rifle or ammo around SD at. Guy at Cabelas told me they are not even getting any shipped in to them. They had 13 boxes in the entire store, all unpopular calibers.
> 
> Cabelas does have truckloads of shotgun shells. But how many cases of shotgun shells do I need? I did buy a case of 16 gauge for fun but probably won't get any more.
> 
> I did just get 1,000 rounds of 7.62 x 39 on the internet at a decent price but I see they are sold out now.


What was a decent price for the 7.62x39? Steel case or brass?


----------



## bigz1983 (Mar 12, 2017)

AquaHull said:


> Would a 209 shotgun primer work for Pyrodex ?


yes same thing


----------



## jasonv (Oct 4, 2020)

I got it for 35 cents a round. Steel case TULA.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

https://www.gunwinner.com/deals/wolf-762x39mm-fmj-122-grain-1000-rounds Sends you to sportsman's guide.

34 cents per round, Wolf

So much for that, the site says on backorder.


----------

